# Mika mumuring and moaning



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Mika is about 8 months old now. When I pet him or feed him he will murmur and/or moan. He does this a lot.

Is this normal? I've had a lot of cats and have only heard my others do it a couple times. When Mr. Kitty was in the pet hospital and couldn't eat he moaned, but Mika eats plenty. He never finishes a meal. And Juno moaned often the day after she was spayed. In fact, I think he's gonna be a big boy, his legs are so long...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is the kitty uncomfortable or in pain? Vet. If the kitty is just 'talking', try to listen and see what the kitty wants to tell you?


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

He doesn't seem to be uncomfortable or in pain. When being petted he seems happy and he'll moan when he purrs. 

It seems to me like he does it mainly when he's content or happy. Being petted, following me through the house, and eating. I worry though because when my other cats did it it was connected to pain and/or sickness.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmmm... Well, then I think this 'moan' sound he makes is simply a part of his 'speaking voice' and it is normal for him. Sounds can sound the same, but mean different things ... as you see with your cats. Is Mika really moaning, or is he just sort of trilling, or drawing out his meow sounds like: Mmm_mmm_mmeee_aaa_rrr_rrr_rrrmmm_mm_, with changes in inflection, tone and pitch?
Our Shasta purrs and meows when being petted, or talked to, and she seems to add a 'mmmmmnnnnnnnrrrrrrr' noise before her little meow, meah and meh noises as she talks to me.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a deep moan, usually pretty short...sounds like murh...not too loud. The murmur is usually drawn out murmurmurmur. His mouth doesn't move, the sound is coming from his throat. Maybe it is just the way he communicates that he's happy, because nothing seems to be wrong. He eats like a pig and plays like there's no tomorrow.

Gonna keep a close eye on him though.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

He should be fine, he's just chatting in his own unique cat tongue to you. One of my cats does that. She meows, murrs, mmmmmmmmhmms, meeps, ect. She makes a ton of different noises if you are near her and are talking to her. While, the other cat just meows as her noise.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Is he neutered?


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds like he has a siamese grandmother :mrgreen:


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

My 8 month old doesn't meow much but she'll walk around trilling and chattering to herself all the time. Especially when she's playing or watching birds from the window.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, he's fixed.

Last night he got a mouse. Poor mouse. The noises that came out of that cat...

He's quite a talker


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it's quite normal. My childhood cat did that all the time. He would follow me around making little mur, murp, meep, noises and loud moan/pur noises - like purring but moaning too. He would make those noises whenever he was happy (ESPECIALLY when he was being petted!), wanted attention, or just because. If you were in the same room with him, but too busy at the moment to give him attention, he would yowl and meow loudly. If that didn't work, he would but up against your legs all the while making little mer, murp, meep noises. And he was neutered and didn't look even the slightest bit siamese. I think some cats just express themselves differently. I mean, people used to think that cats only purred to express happiness or contentment but studies now show that they do it for all kinds of reasons. I wouldn't worry about it unless he becomes lethargic, stops eating, urinates/poops outside the box, or stops playing.


----------



## Spanglo (May 2, 2010)

One of my cats moans loudly - you're not alone. Always when he's relaxed and being petted, he moans with every stroke of his fur. It cracks me up every time. BTW he's a very, very vocal cat normally. I think some cats are just way more expressive than others.


----------

